# Sticky  Prayer Thread



## Pam B

Well I searched for a prayer thread and can't find one, so I figured I'd start one. If there is already one then just move my post there and I'll be happy. Thanks.

A lot of you know the sad saga of my son Joshua. Well (yes, Stacey, here we go again!) he still doesn't have a job and his October rent is past due. The guy who said he was going to pay Josh for maintaining the sports web-site hasn't come through with any money. So Josh has been working on a couple other web-site design jobs which when done should pay for a month or two of rent, but still isn't anything steady that he can count on. He never got a call from Burger King or Pizza Hut after he applied there and I heard from someone else that BK hired a bunch of high school kids to fill their openings.  

Jobs are getting scarcer and scarcer here. A few weeks ago one of our biggest employers (an auto parts maker) announced that they were going to completely close one plant here and cut way back on employees at a second plant here by the end of the year. And my hubby was just talking to someone the other day who was laid off at another plant that never made the news even though they cut their workforce in HALF - letting go 75 of 150 employees!!! Our State Legislature just voted to implement a whole slew of new business taxes that will affect the auto industry in the State the hardest. If you pay attention to the news you've probably seen that we've had two UAW strikes here in the past month over wages, retirement funding, and health insurance. Those morons in the UAW are expecting the automotive industry to come up with more money for them when the economy here in MI is absolutely horrible. What they have done, combined with the Legislature's new taxes, is to make the decision for the automakers to move ALL their manufacturing out of Michigan! The biggest employers here in my county are all tied to the auto industry. So if the industry leaves Michigan those jobs will all go to places where the labor and shipping costs will be much lower.

With all that explanation, I'm once again asking for prayers for Joshua. He really is trying to get his life on track now, but the opportunities are less and less. I'm sure he would have a better chance if he could move someplace where there are actually jobs available, but he doesn't have the money to do that either.

Oh, and pray for me and my hubby, too, please. The IRS has decided to audit our store for the first time ever and my husband is a nervous wreck even though he is a real stickler for doing everything the way it is supposed to be done. We've heard too many horror stories about them to take this lightly.


----------



## alyssa_romine

I too need a job or I won't be able to keep my goats or my dog. I used to babysit but he is going to daycare to get ready for school so now I don't have a job...I am looking so I will appreciate prayers also.


----------



## enjoytheride

Pam B- I do understand the problems that Michigan has with it's close ties to the auto industry- when times were good, everyone did extremely well. But when it went bust in the late 1970s and early 1980s, there was very little alternative and it seemed like so many people where out of work. And so many of those jobs never came back. I lived in Ann Arbor at the time.
I'll keep Joshua in my thoughts- what kind of work does he really want to do?


----------



## Pam B

Alyssa, I'll be praying that you find a good job that you enjoy doing.

ETR, Josh would really like to do work in radio production and as a DJ, but those jobs are few and far between especially these days with satellite radio and internet radio making local radio stations a thing of the past. He is also interested in doing web-site design. Although he is very talented at both those things he doesn't have any sort of certification to prove that he knows what he's doing so finding someone who will hire him is very difficult.

As a fill-in job just to earn a paycheck he has lots of experience working in grocery stores. But he's already worked at two of the three grocery stores here in our county and gotten fired from both of them (that includes our WalMart Superstore). Both times he got fired because business was slow and he was the newest hire. But, because he was fired they won't hire him back. And the third grocery store in town is a family owned and operated place that EVERYONE wants to work at because they are wonderful employers. Once you get hired on there you DON'T quit, you stay there until you die, because they are so good to their employees. Consequently job openings there are scarce.

He's gone to the temp agencies and done all their clerical testing, but they have never called him with a job. I keep telling him that he needs to call and harass them once a week to find out where they are going to place him the next week, but he never does it. When I first moved here that's where I got my best employment opportunities - through the temp agencies. But until I got a reputation for being a very good worker I had to call them all the time for placements. Once I got out there in the field companies started calling and requesting me to fill in for vacationing employees several months in advance. But Josh evidently doesn't have the same drive to get a job, any job. He'd better acquire some drive pretty soon here though cuz his landlord called me yesterday to let me know that he's filing the eviction papers _again_! :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado

That is tough Pam, praying for the audit as well. I would be a basket case!

I was parked and a police car pulled up near me and I just about freeked - I wasn't doing a thing wrong but law enforcement and the like make me so nervous!


----------



## samall

I will keep your family in my prayers. I know how your main industry in a state can affect everything else...for us it's farm the farm economy. Hopefully your son will find work soon.


----------



## liz

Prayers sent your way...Luckily, I have a job as a breakfast line cook only 5 miles from home...but my hubby travels 60 miles back and forth to work. Maybe Josh could expand on his commute a bit...could have better luck.


----------



## K-Ro

I need to ask for some prayers please.

My father-in-law had hip replacement surgery on 9/29, they thought he might have had a TIA stroke while coming out of surgery, then they thought it was the anesthesia. So he gets to the nursing home for Physical and Occupational therapy and he has gone down hill the last week. I kept telling them there was something wrong mentally with him, then they start telling me he isn't cooperating, he isn't eating (hello that ought to tell you something the man weighs 280), etc. Well they finally ran blood work today and his potassium is sky high, his kidneys have completely failed, and since his kidneys don't work his heart meds have gone toxic in his system.

He is now critically ill and they are going to start dialysis to see if it will pull the toxins out of his system, I pray it works. It only took them almost 2 hours for ems to get him to a hospital because nobody wanted him as they were scared to treat him. 

So they have to call us to see what 'code' to put on him, does he want CPR - no he doesn't those are his wishes, What about ventilator - No he told his surgeon he didn't want one 3 months ago- they discussed it in depth, what about shocking his heart - yes, I say you can shock him if needed as he didn't tell me any different.

So I pray that he lives and that he comes out of it mentally OK.

The one thing I do have to say is - EVERYONE needs a Will, Advanced Power of Attorney, Advanced Directives, etc (whatever it is all called).
If at all possible do not make your kids, loved ones, etc have to make these decisions for you, especially in the middle of the night, at least talk about it so they know what you want. I guess I needed to vent a little too, Thanks for listening.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I will pray for his recovery.



> The one thing I do have to say is - EVERYONE needs a Will, Advanced Power of Attorney, Advanced Directives, etc (whatever it is all called).
> If at all possible do not make your kids, loved ones, etc have to make these decisions for you, especially in the middle of the night, at least talk about it so they know what you want. I guess I needed to vent a little too, Thanks for listening.


I DEFINATLY agree!


----------



## cornishwlr

Will be in prayer for your FIL. I need prayers for my daughter. She is 10 weeks preg. she went wed. for sonogram. They could not find a heart beat. She was devastated. They did blood work. Her blood work levels for preg. are still very high. They are going to do more test at 2 pm friday. Then another sonogram. Then decide from there what to do. Hopfully they just missed the heart beat and every thing is fine.


----------



## K-Ro

She is definitely in my prayers, I hope everything turns out for her and hopefully they just missed the heartbeat and will find it tomorrow.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

Prayers going out for you guys.

K-Ro: ask them if a rise in adrenaline could be the causing this. Heard of a guy experiencing the same symptoms and he was allergic to the high adrenaline.


----------



## cornishwlr

Thanks ya'll it is good to know that others are out there in prayer. God said where two or more are gathered in my name miracles happen. It took some searching to find this site where everyone was gathering. I am glad that I didn't give up.


----------



## cornishwlr

Sad news to report. All of her levels have dropped. So she lost the baby. They will do a D/C Monday morning. She is upset ,but we will get through this. Please keep us in your prayers. It helps that she has the one year old son. That is them in my avatar when he was about 2 months. Thanks for all of your prayers.


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh my how sad! Lord be with this young woman and her family as they deal with the loss of the unborn child. give her your peace and comfort and overshadow her with love. Amen


----------



## sweetgoats

I could really use some prayers here also. I just received a call from my Step mother. My dad fell last night and was hurt pretty bad, but he said he was fine. The she woke up this AM and he was up in his chair. He asked for her to come look at this cut on his head. Well she found out that he fell last night in the middle of the night and he has a very deep gash on his head. She said he doesn't remember how he ended up the place he was, so he must of knocked himself out. He is 77 and he is not at all in the best of health. I am afraid that he had another stroke. they have him in doing a cat scan right now, and i am just waiting to hear from her and i will be heading to the hospital.

Corniswlr, My prayers are with your daughter. I had several miscarriages. I know now that I thank the lord for what happened to me at the time, because of that I have two WONDERFUL children. If I would not of lost those children, then I would never of known the great ones I have now. I know that is a weird way of looking at it, but I thank the lord daily for my tow children that I have.


----------



## sweetgoats

Sorry, it seems to double post a lot. OK maybe it is me.


----------



## Pam B

Lori, prayers are being said for your Dad.

Cornishwlr, I'm praying for your daughter, too. Been there, done that. I lost my second baby - a little boy - at 7 months. They never did figure out what went wrong. But as soon as I got the OK from my doc I got pregnant again and had my daughter. I pray that your daughter's loss was a one-time thing and she'll be able to have a successful pregnancy next time.


----------



## cornishwlr

Thanks everyone for your prayers.She was heart broken. But she is getting better. It helped to already have her young son who will be 1 on Saturday. We are throwing him a hamburger/ hot dog party at our house. She has a very caring doctor. He came in before the d/c and explained everything to her. He even told her that his wife had three miscarriages. And that most of the time they never know what causes it and not to blame herself for this that she did not cause it to happen. We are watching Eric for the week while she recovers.
Lori, Prayers for your dad. My parents are also in their 70's so I know your worries. My mom has already had one stroke and is recovering. So I know what you are going through.


----------



## fritzie

lori prayers for your dad. i hope he makes a fast recovery

cornishwlr
i am so sorry to hear about your daughter. sending prayers to her & your family


----------



## Pam B

Josh has an eviction hearing tomorrow morning at 9.

He still hasn't got our store web-site up and running cuz his computer crashed last Saturday and he's been working on getting all his software re-installed ever since then. Consequently he hasn't been paid for that yet. So he's got no money to take to the hearing with him.

He has not been job hunting in a couple of weeks, so he doesn't even have any prospects to tell his landlord about. It's really hard watching him crash and burn, but there is absolutely nothing I can do anymore to help him other than encourage him to get a job, any job, just so he can earn a paycheck.


----------



## StaceyRosado

OH Pam I feel so bad for you. 

Lori how is your dad doing? (as to the double posts don't worry about it - it is a server issue, if i see one I will delete the double ).


----------



## sweetgoats

Thanks Stacey and everyone. My dad is doing better. He had to have 5 staples in his head for the cut. He was working on the computer and he (I believe had a stroke), and fell hard into the computer. Wow they are dangerous. He has a cat scan and now he is home taking it easy for now.
Thanks for your prayers. They really helped. God bless you all.


----------



## cornishwlr

Lori glad to hear that your dad is doing better.


Pam sorry about what is happening to your son. Will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

Prayers for all three of you. Brad's grandfather falls almost daily and has a terminal illness. It's hard to not worry all the time.


----------



## sweetgoats

Well, It has been a very trying week. I received a email from a friend that a gentleman that is very big in our Estes Park Wool Market, with the Cashmere and the sheep part passed away on Monday Morning. It is just not going to be the same at that show. Last year he came up to me at the end of the show, and put his arm around me as said "well, Lori we made it another year, I am already looking forward to seeing you next year." He would and I am sure he said that to EVERYONE that he would come in contact with, because he was that type of guy. It just breaks my heart. He was so in Love with my Liz that I lost in August from old age and cancer. the Funeral is Tomorrow and I can not go because we will be out of town. My husbands football team made the State playoffs, and I have to drive all the equipment 4 hours away, along with all the kids personal luggage. (we are staying the night because of the drive time). So you see, I can not go, and I feel so bad. I would really like to say good bye to Clyde Vair. ( I will sure miss him and the fiber world sure has lost a wonderful man.

Ok, Like that is not enough, last night I received a call from a lady that my daughter and I took care of their goats. We have been trimming their feet, doing CDT, deworm when needed, and help take care of the barn because they had miniature horses. Well Jerry passed away on Wednesday early morning. He has been pretty sick, but he was still taking care of his 92 year old mother. Well, *she *passed away on Saturday the 27th, and I really do believe he was waiting for her, and then he passed 4 days after her.

All I can say is I am leaving in a few minutes, for the football trip, (It is exciting but why does it all have to happen now?). Please keep us in your prayers. I am a little worried about the drive JUST because of all the things that have happened in this week. ray:


----------



## sweetgoats

PLEASE, PLEASE PRAY FOR MY DAD, AGAIN. ray:

I just received a call from my step mother. My dad fell again and they believe that he had a massive stroke.
If you read the post above this, you cansee that I can not take it any more.
I have had way to many deaths in the last week, I can not take it if something happens to my dad. I was getting ready to leave for a funeral when I received the call about my dad, so I am on my way to the hospital.

No only the two deaths last week, a friends goat died in my arms on Sunday, and my best friends uncle died on Sunday also.

Thank you all, I know the power of prayer, and if anyone can do it it is all you goat people.
Than You ray: ray:


----------



## cornishwlr

Lori I am sorry to here about your dad.Prayers coming your way. I know that you are having a hard time right now. Hang in there we are right beside you. Holding your hand in God's Spirit. He sees your distress. He has you in his arms holding you tight. I know what it is like the have older parents. Mine are also in their 70's. I say a prayer for them ever night. I will also keep you family in my prayers to give you comfort no matter what the outcome is.


----------



## cornishwlr

Lori I am sorry to here about your dad.Prayers coming your way. I know that you are having a hard time right now. Hang in there we are right beside you. Holding your hand in God's Spirit. He sees your distress. He has you in his arms holding you tight. I know what it is like the have older parents. Mine are also in their 70's. I say a prayer for them ever night. I will also keep you family in my prayers to give you comfort no matter what the outcome is.


----------



## sweetgoats

Thank You so much. You made me cry reading your comment. i really appreciate you being there. It has been a really had week.
He did not know who he or anyone else was for a long time. By the time I left tonight 8:30, he was doing better. I am going to take tomorrow off and spend the day in the hospital with him. I am so lucky that I have a great boss. HE said take off as much time as I need. 
HE still needs the prayers, so I would really appreciate all that can be given. Thank you so much Cornishwlr


----------



## Pam B

Lori, I'm praying for you and your dad, too.

Our Heavenly Father, God of all comfort, you know how much loss and sorrow Lori has suffered recently. Give her the peace and strength that she needs and hold her in you comforting arms. Touch her father with your healing power. Thank you. Amen


----------



## cornishwlr

I am glad to hear that he is doing better. My mom had a stroke 2 1/2 years ago. I know what you are going through. We will be hold your family up to God in prayer for healing and strength in this time of need. I don't get to check the web often but can pray every day will check in later to see how all is going.


----------



## sweetgoats

Pam B, and cornishwlr, I just want to thank you for your prayers. yesterday I was at the Hospital all day with him. His blood pressure was 86/42. Yep that is what I meant. It was way low, but one nurse didn't seem to worried about it, well the Doc came in and said NO WAY are you going home. Well it did come up today and they are letting him go home, but now they are going to have to put in a pace maker, So all is well for now.
I just want to that the two of you for your prayers and concerns, it means the world to me.


----------



## Pam B

I'm so glad to hear he's doing better!


----------



## cornishwlr

Thank God that he is improving. Let us know when he is to have surgery. Will continue to pray for your family and friends.


Pam how is your son doing. I hope that everything is working out for him. I have been keeping your family in my prayers.


----------



## Pam B

*Update on Josh*

I haven't been here for almost two weeks because things have been so insanely crazy with breeding my goats, dealing with Josh, having the IRS decide to "check up" on our family business, and the start of Deer Hunting season. Things have happened with Josh that give me hope that he's finally going to get the help that he needs, but we're not quite there yet.

Back on Friday, Nov 9th, I got a call from Josh's landlord (I was expecting it) saying that he was on his way over to the apt with the police to haul Josh out, confiscate his belongings (which is illegal), and change the locks. So instead of taking Josh on a job application trip to a new business that is opening up on the north side of town I spent the morning helping him load his stuff into my truck and stopped in at the Community Action Agency to see his counselor there and the Salvation Army to see if they had a place for him to spend the weekend. His counselor at CAA told him that if he had come to her BEFORE things had reached this point they could have paid his back rent and kept him from getting evicted. She gave him some paperwork to fill out to apply for rent assistance and told us that he definitely qualifies. She also forced him to make an appointment with the Dept of Human Services to be evaluated for disability. The Salvation Army was closed when we got there and wouldn't reopen until Monday. So, much against my husband's wishes, I let Josh spend the weekend sleeping on our sofa.

Monday I sent Josh into town to get a voucher from the SA for three nights stay at a shelter so he would have a roof over his head until he could get the rest of his paperwork filled out. While he was in town his landlords wife called me to tell me that they HADN'T had the police out to Josh's apt yet, and that they really didn't want him to leave, but they had to have the rent. I told her what the CAA counselor had told us and she agreed to wait until Tues to hear from the counselor with proof that Josh's rent actually would be paid. So Josh is back in his apt and his rent will be paid by CAA for a while until he can finish his disability evaluation. I still don't know if the OCD/Hoarding stuff actually qualifies him for disability, but hopefully we'll soon find out.

During all this time Josh also got a nasty cold from the school kids he works with on announcing athletic events. He had laryngitis so bad that he couldn't talk at all by Friday. I haven't talked to him since Saturday so I don't know how he's doing or what his status is with CAA and DHS. I'm going to call him tonight and find out what's going on.

I appreciate your continued prayers as we continue to deal with this.


----------



## sweetgoats

Pam, you poor dear. I am exhausted just reading everything that you and your son have gone threw.
I sure hope you all get a answer soon, lord knows you all need one.
I will be keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## sweetgoats

cornishwlr, How is your daughter doing? I have thought about her and I thought I better find out. I hope she realizes that the Lord will NEVER give you more then you can handle. He knew that this time of sorrow, will make she a stronger person.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I am so sorry Pam. We are going through our own disability problems as well, and will have to declare bankruptcy and will lose our house as well. I just have to remember that everything is in God's hands.


----------



## Pam B

I really feel for you Chelsey!!! One of my husband's biggest fears when things get bad at our store is that we will lose our farm. I have told him since day one that as long as I have him to share life with I don't care if we live in a tent in the woods somewhere. But I would definitely miss having my goaties to love on if we didn't have this place. Of course if we were living off the land I could do like they did in olden days and just let my goats roam the countryside. Unfortunately there aren't any more places where you can just move your wagon and set up a homestead claim any more. =(

You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

It's definatly rough. Things will turn around for your family and mine, we just have to wait it out. Thanks, you and your family are in my prayers as well. Thanks goodness my Grandpa has a big barn to keep our goat s in!


----------



## cornishwlr

Lori my daughter is doing better. We had a long talk about her losing the baby. It probably helped that she knew that I had miscarried several times between some of my kids. So she knew that this sometimes happens so it was easier for her to except the lose. 


Pam I am glad to hear that Joshua is getting help finnaly. I hope that all works out for his apartment and that he gets the right help to get his life on track. I am sure that he knows that he has a great Mom that loves and supports him. Will keep ya'll in my prayers.


----------



## cornishwlr

Chelsey sorry to hear about what your family is going through. It is tough to lose your home for any reason. Seem like a live time ago when we lots everything. We are still trying to rebuild and put our lives back together. I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## morganslil1

*prayer*

If y'all don't mind could you say a prayer for my daughter I'm afraid she is getting sick Ive had a bad respiratory bug that almost turned in to pneumonia. She has downs syndrome and has a weak immune system and with it being a holiday her Dr isn't in.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

Prayers for your daughter. I hope her body can fight it off and make it through the holiday. Hugs to you as I know you are worrying.

And prayers out to the rest of you. This is a hard time of year to deal with sickness, heartache, financial issues, etc. God can pull you thruogh and I pray for blessings on your situations.


----------



## morganslil1

Thank you Julie Its my prayer that God bless each of you in a special way.


----------



## Pam B

Prayers are going out for both you and your daughter.


----------



## cornishwlr

Just got back on today. Prayers for you and your daughter. We have been fighting stomach virus' for almost a week. I think we may be seeing daylight soon.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I hate the flu! Morganslil1 I'll pray for your daughter.


----------



## sweetgoats

morganslil1.
I will for sure pray for you daughter. I hope you are feeling better.
can I ask what her name is? I would much rather ask the lord to hear her by name. I know he knows who I am talking about.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

ml1, how is your daughter doing?


----------



## morganslil1

She seems to be getting better Her name is Samantha.Thank yall so much for your prayers.Prayer works
Praise God for all that he does.If yall dont mind please continue to pray for her.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

I'll get right on that. :wink:


----------



## fritzie

ray: still coming for samantha. pray for a speedy recovery


----------



## sweetgoats

Prayers are out for Samantha and you. I hope you are all doing better very soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## StaceyRosado

please pray for me.

I am comming down with a cold, not that it is terrible in most cases BUT I have training starting on Monday!!! I can't be sick. 

So if you could pray that at least my sore throat goes away quickly that would be awesome!!!

I am taking it easy today. I am still in bed as I type this


----------



## morganslil1

Prayers sent Stacy. Gargle in warm salt water and eat some pickles it will help your throat. 

Me and Sammy are doing fine now. If I could get rid of all of the stress thats weighing me down I would be relieved..When it rains it pours I just found out my ex is in town and I'm worried her will try to walk back into our daughters lives after being gone for 4 years and threatening to hurt them. I just found out my uncle has cancer and am trying to come up with the money to send mom to Texas to see him. And I found out my baby sister (25) is going to have to have surgery on her back which wouldn't be that bad but shes is on blood thinners from the last surgery she had she developed blood clots. Mom doest know about my sister yet.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I will be praying for you, that does sound like some hardships have fallen your way.


----------



## Pam B

Lots of prayers going up for all of you.

Stacey, I find that if I take about 20,000 mg of vitamin C when I just start with the sore throat I rarely get the rest of the cold. My hubby also says that taking zinc at the onset really cuts down on the severity of a cold for him.

Morganslil1, I'm glad you and your daughter are feeling better. I'll especially be praying that your ex doesn't cause problems. Since my children are all adults now I no longer have to deal with my ex at all and my life has been so much more peaceful. I can surely empathize with you if he starts to cause trouble again. I'll definitely pray that he doesn't.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

Wow. Many prayers coming from Kentucky.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes Pam I have been faithfully taking my zinc and C. reminds me i am due for another dose.


----------



## cornishwlr

Prayers going to Stacy and Morgan. Have not been on for a few days. Like the old saying when it rains it pours. I need prayers for a young man that is going to have a tumor removed from his brain on Dec. 5th. His name is Sean. He is my best friends nephew. Their family has had a lot of tragedy in the last four years. First a nephew was killed in a car accident(brother to this nephew). One year later sister died of cancer. year later uncle was killed in car accident. Then last year her niece's husband shoot and killed niece and her two kids then committed suicide right after thanksgiving. So please keep this family in your prayers.


----------



## morganslil1

cornishwlr prayers sent for Sean.


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh wow cornishwlr I will be praying. 

I am still sick with my cold BUT I was moving about today so that is good


----------



## goatnutty

Please pray for my grandfather he's going to the hospitol tomorrow to have an angeogram and after that surgury.His artery's blocked.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

Prayers coming your way.


----------



## GSFarm

Prayers are coming your way Sara! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## fritzie

ray: for all that are not feeling good. hope all have a very speedy recovery.


----------



## morganslil1

Prayers sent Sara. Be sure to give your grandfather a big hug.


----------



## goatnutty

All is well with my grandfather he came home today.Thet put a stint in his artery.Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## cornishwlr

Sara glad to hear the good news about your grandfather. Stacy sorry that you are still feeling under the weather. Prayers are still going out for you. How is your training going. Sending prayers for that also.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I am feeling much better! Thanks for the prayers.

Training is going well. I am still feeling good about this job change so that is awesome. I know you don't always feel good about things but if in my heart I feel right about it, I know it is the Lord's will.


----------



## Pam B

I haven't been able to get on here (too busy) for over a week. I'm sorry I missed the item about Sean. Did he have his surgery on the 5th? How did it go?

Stacey I'm glad to hear that you are feeling better.

Sara, I'm so happy that your grandfather is home.

I have an update on Josh. He finally got his paperwork from all the different places that he had to get stuff from, but nobody can do anything about it until next week because the agency that does that is moving to a new building and they are spending all this week just getting their stuff moved.  His landlord is calling me every other day, and she (the "landlord" is actually a husband and wife team) has also been harassing the Dept of Human Services and the Community Action Agency about Josh getting everything done, so she's not real popular with anyone right now. I can understand her need to have her money so she can pay her mortgage on the building, but there is a fine line between keeping on top of things and harassing the people involved. Anyway, hopefully we'll only have to keep her waiting a few more days.

They have put Josh into the "worker rehabilitation" program and he will be getting assistance for living expenses (for food and clothes and toiletries) as well as his rent. He also will be getting financial aid to go to the local community college to get certified in web-site design which he dearly loves to do. Hopefully from there he will be able to find a job locally that will pay him actual money for doing something he enjoys. The community college is running ads on the radio right now guaranteeing that 100% of their graduates get employed right out of school and that the school does job placement. So, things are looking much better. Thanks for your prayers, and keep them going. Thanks again. :hug:


----------



## cornishwlr

Glad that things are going well with Josh and that he is getting help. Sean had his surgery and all went well. They got 95% of the tumor out. He is recovering well. I have not found out the result of the test on the tumor if it was mal. or cancer. When I talked to my friend she said that the doctor thought that it was probable mal. but where running test to be sure.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I am glad things are looking up for Josh. Still praying!

Prayers to Sean and that it isn't cancer. 

And to your grandfather Sara. 

And to everyone else who is under the weather!


----------



## morganslil1

My uncle went home to the Lord this morning.. (


----------



## cornishwlr

Sorry to hear about your uncle. Will be in prayer for your family for peace of mind.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl

Oh I am so sorry! ((hugs)) to you and your family. I will be praying for you!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

I'm so sorry, Morgan. I know the timing makes it much more traumatic. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## sweetgoats

Morgan, I am so sorry to hear that. Hugs to you and the family. :hug: It is always hard to lose someone but during this time of the year it is even harder. God Bless and prayers to you.


----------



## lesserweevil

please pray

a very old gentleman in our church, who is very very close to me, has just been told he has a brain tumour and just days to live. i am very miserable


----------



## Pam B

I'm sorry to hear that, Katie. I'll pray, both for him and you.


----------



## lesserweevil

thanks


----------



## GSFarm

I am so sorry. it must be so tough. Prayers are coming your way!!


----------



## GregH

I will be praying for both requests...


----------



## cornishwlr

sorry to hear about your friend. Will be in prayer for him and you.


----------



## StaceyRosado

boy I missed something here!

I am so sorry to hear that Morgan - may the Lord be with you at this time.


Katie - I will also be praying for you


----------



## morganslil1

Yall are such a blessing prayer means so much and works so well. God has blessed us.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl

My Grandpa passed away at about 11:30.. about twenty minutes ago. If you could all pray for my family I would really appreciate it. This is so hard.


----------



## sweetgoats

Katherine, I am so sorry to hear the news about your Grand Father. Prayers are sure on the way for you and the family. Hugs also :hug: :hug:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl

Thank you so much Lori. It means so much! This is especially hard right now on my grandma. She has cared for him for 11 years, ever since he had cardiac arrest. He survived that but was never the same. He had trouble talking and stuff like that.
About two months ago he was diagnosed with cancer, and he was up all night last night I guess having trouble breathing. There was not enough oxygen getting into his blood.

So thank you so much everyone. For me, this is really the first person that was a family member and close to me that I have lost. So it is really confusing, and I still don't think it has sunk in yet. It feels like he is still alive.


----------



## sweetgoats

Katherine, I am so sorry. It sounds like it was time. I am sure you and the family would rather your Grand dad be at piece rather then suffer and really not be able to breath, and just struggle. 
It is always hard to lose ANYONE no matter who it is, but it is really hard to lose family that close. Just remember that the lord has him with him and he is now pain free and looking out for you. Just always remember those great times you had wit him. 
Are you in the same town as your Grand Mother? Does she live close? Be there and just enjoy the memories and do not be afraid to talk about him I am sure she will love to know what he meant to you.

HUG again to the family :grouphug:


----------



## morganslil1

Katherine (hugs) I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl

Thank you so much, both of you.

Yes, I am so glad he can be with the lord, not suffering. He never complained of being in pain, but you just know that what he was going through was not easy. 
My Grandma lives an hour away from us unfortunately. My mom went to stay with her today and tonight, and I am hoping I can see her soon too.

Thanks so much! Your prayers and hugs mean so, so much to me.


----------



## StaceyRosado

awe Katherine!!! ((((HUGS)))) to you, I know your pain and I am praying for you. Maybe you could call up your grandmother and just talk if you need to. The thing about death is sometimes we dont' want to talk about the person or the fact that life has to move on without them but by talking together maybe you both can heal just a little at a time.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl

Thank you so much Stacey! Prayer is such a powerful thing. I am doing OK, but I am not sure how things are in Madison right now. Mom and Grandma were going to the funeral home to get things sorted out. I know that they are probably having a really hard time.
That is a good idea. Maybe I will do that. Probably not tonight, because I know they are out and about getting things straightened up. But maybe tomorrow.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yah tonight might not be the right timing. Well I will pray for them as well tonight and in the coming days and weeks.


----------



## sweetgoats

WOW, I just had a friend come to me almost in tears. She asked if I would pray for her. She had a mammogram and they found something on it. 
She is so worried, everyone in the family (female) over the age of 35 have had cancer. Her cousin died from Breast cancer at the age of 35. 
She will be going to the Dr. on Thursday. Her name is Merna. Please if you would pray for the test to of found anything but cancer,

I told her that I would tell you all about her and I told her how the power of this groups prayers does wonders. She started to cry again. :tear: :tear: 

Thanks so much


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes Lori I will be praying! What a scary thing!!!


----------



## cornishwlr

Breast cancer is scary. I know of several friends that went through it and survived. Will keep you friend in my prayers.


----------



## sweetgoats

Thank you all for your prayers for Merna. *It worked* She came in and told me that all was fine after all. She told me to tell you all that you for your prayers.


----------



## sweetgoats

Well it is me again asking for prayers.

My husband told me to feel a lump on the side of his head yesterday during the game, it was at his ear but still on the side of his hear (face). Well this morning it was a lot bigger and the side of his face was a little tingly. He went to school (he is a teacher), and the nurse looked at it and said he had to get right to the ER and have it looked at. She said it was the signs of a early stroke. They called me and I was getting ready to leave work when he called and said "stay at work, I thing it is just a sinus infection". So I sat at work going crazy not knowing. My daughter took him because she goes to the same school.
Well I called to get a update and they were going to go check. He called me back and the released him. It is either Bellspaulsey or Shingles. They will not know unless he breaks out in a rash. A friend had Bellspalsey years ago and the whole Left side of her face is paralyzed. So he is on a wait and see. So Please pray for Terry for a full recover of whatever it is.
Thank you all so much.

Please do not think bad of me for not going to the hospital to be with him. He is a very stubbern man, if he thought it was something bad he would not of told me to stay at work. Last year on the 7th of Feb, he was taken in for a possible hart attack. Believe me he wanted me there then.


----------



## morganslil1

Prayers sent


----------



## StaceyRosado

Lori I don't think you are bad at all!

That is a scary thing for your husband! Will be praying for him.

I knew a girl who years ago had that same condition, I don't know if she grew out of it like they hoped she would. I have seen her since then but I don't feel right asking


----------



## StaceyRosado

if you all wouldn't mind praying for me - I have a fever that comes and goes (goes away after taking tylonal/asprin thingy) and I have worked through feeling blah for the past 2 days. 

Tomorrow I have to get up and be at the election place by 5:15 am and i am NOT looking forward do it at all! I am to be there all day (till after 8:00pm) so no chance for sleep except maybe on my hour lunch break.

Prayers for me to be well tomorrow would be awesome!

I hate feeling this way, my fingers ach and my feet ach - ugh


----------



## morganslil1

Prayers sent Stacey hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl

(Hugs) Lori and Stacey! Prayers going out to both of you.


----------



## sweetgoats

Thanks all. My hubby is doing a LITTLE better. I am still scared to death. He has to be very careful and if the numbness get at all worst, if he loses facial movement, starts to slur his speech, or drool they said we are to call 911 and have a ambulance come get him, because they are REALLY worried about a stroke. He is only 48 years old. SO I am watching him like a hawk.
I really appreciate all the prayers, they are needed for sure.

Stacey, are you helping out on your district caucus? That is wonderful of you. I am so sorry that you are feeling bad. What a time to feel like that. I will pray that you will be feeling better very soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes I was Lori - I get paid to do it so that is a great plus 

Still feeling lousy though 

Thanks for the prayers I need them or I may have to call out of work which I havent' done for the past 3 days but I may need to, to be able to get over this!


Lori I am scared for you too! I will continue to pray for a miracle for your husband


----------



## sweetgoats

Thanks Stacey. He decided to go to school (he is a teacher), even against my suggestion, but he mad a good point. If he is home alone no one would be there to notice that he is slurring his speech, or really drooling. It is a pretty small school and he is just loved by all the student. i have had lots of calls from the students and they area all watching him very close. They are a great bunch of kids. I did get a call from one of the kids that was a little worried about him because he started to stumble. I guess he had taken his meds about 15 minutes before and he does get a little loopy after. He tries to just sit or lay down after he takes it until his body can adjust to it.


----------



## StaceyRosado

it is a smart decision by him. So glad the students are being aware.

Lord be with Lori's husband, shelter him and make him whole, heal his body Lord. THank you for those people in his life who are caring for him, I lift them up as they care for him and worry. Give Lori peace and give their daughter comfort during this scary time. In your name, amen


----------



## StaceyRosado

Lori how is your husband doing?


I am still very sick - in bed per Dr.s orders for today and tomorrow.

He said I have the flu and it might turn into something else.

I have a fever of 100.7 so it isn't that bad but my cough is the worst. So he gave me a narcotic cough syrup (so now I am on drugs)

and I got an antibiotic just in case I am dealing with an infection as well.


----------



## cornishwlr

Lori sorry that I missed your post will be in prayer for your husband. 
Stacy sorry that you are under the weather don't forget plenty of fluids.


----------



## sweetgoats

Thanks, he is doing a lot better. He is regaining the feeling in his face, so it looks great.
Stacey, I am so sorry you are feeling so bad. I just talked to several people yesterday and they have had the same sort of thing for over a week. 
Get lots of rest, drink lots of fluids, and feel better soon. :ZZZ: :ZZZ:


----------



## StaceyRosado

I am actually feeling better - but my narcotic cough medicine is making me terribly dizzy so I have to stay in bed.


----------



## goatnutty

Stacy glad to hear you are feeling better.Lori,I hope your husband is o.k. as I have somehow missed this post.


----------



## creaturesall

StaceyRoop said:


> So he gave me a narcotic cough syrup (so now I am on drugs)











Glad you're feeling better Stacey


----------



## alyssa_romine

I would like to add a request...my friend that is 20 years old and is like a sister to me was diagnosed with a brain tumor...we dont know anything yet but I will post when we find something out


----------



## cornishwlr

Sorry to hear about your friend. I know what you are going through. My best friends nephew had a tumor and had brain surgery a few months ago. Will be in prayer for her. What is her name pm me if you don't want it on the board so that I can be specific with a name in the prayer.


----------



## alyssa_romine

Sorry I didnt reply sooner. Her name is Brandie for all who want to pray for her. She had a Doctor's appointment but it got reschuduled for next Thursday.


----------



## sweetgoats

Well we got a call from my MIL on Friday. She told us that my FIL, has these bumps all over his body, and he was in severe pain. She told us that in 6 hours from the top of his head to the tip of his toe and every crack and crevice's was FILLED with these bumps. They thought it was Chicken Pox and the Shingles. She called again on Monday and said that she had to take him to the Hospital because he spiked a fever of 105. They sent him to a dermatologist, three different ones looked at him and they have NO IDEA what it is, they did take a biopsy of some of the bumps but have not heard anything back. 
Well, he called last night and said that he took my MIL to the Hospital and they admitted her with double pneumonia. He told my DH that it did not look good at all.

So I ask you to please pray for my in laws, Donn and Darwin. Plus my husband is leaving today after work and he is driving straight to Texas to try to help them out. I get so worried about him that far of a drive after he worked all day, but I do totally understand that he HAS to go. I would be leaving with him but my daughter leaves Friday to go to Washington with her boyfriends family for the week, and someone has to take care of the animals.

Thank you all, I know the lord has to hear when this many people get together and pray. 

Again Thank you all. You are great. ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh wow Lori! Yes I will be praying for your inlaws, your husbands safe travel and for you at home.

:hug:


----------



## morganslil1

prayers sent


----------



## cornishwlr

praying in La.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

Please pray for our church and a family in it. Our secretary/treasurer has stolen a very large amount of money over the last 3 years. All special offerings and mission money was taken. She is already losing her house (money was spent just on shopping) and her alcoholic husband is drinking again. She has a daughter in middle school. part of the money was the state convention's so she will be prosecuted and go to prison (just too much money). Please pray that this family can come to God and stick together and that our church will come together and not break apart over opinions of how we should handle this. Her parents and sister are members and are horrified. God is the only one who can take this on. Pray He gets glory from this.


----------



## Cinder

I have never publicly asked for prayer from people I don't actually "know" before. I don't like sharing personal things with others. But, there are some obviously wonderful praying people here and I felt like I should ask for your prayers for our family. I believe very strongly in the power of prayer and the more prayers, the better...

My husband lost his job last September. He was going to be fired by a new boss that just didn't like him and asked him to do some unethical and not nice things. My husband refused so he was forced to resign by this guy. He still has no job. We have been living off our retirement and we will have nothing left by next month.

Last month our leach field self destructed! We had both it and our septic pumped and have bought us a little extra time; maybe a few weeks and maybe a month or two before it backs up again. It will cost between $5000 and $20,000 to put in a new one. We are looking for other options and ideas.

Two weeks ago my husband and three teenage sons were in a head-on collision that totaled our only family car. We have been blessed with eight children (five through adoption from foster care) so finding a vehicle that can fit us all is limited. The man that hit them also needs prayer, he's 84 and was driving in our lane, he never saw our car and never slowed down. They think he had some sort of medical issue. He's been in the hospital. My sons are all fine (thanks to a really big vehicle!) but my husbands back and neck were really messed up, they figure he's in for a few months of chiropractic care and physical therapy.

Even though the other man's insurance will pay off our car that was totaled and we will have some money for a down payment on another vehicle - we can't buy a new (new to us but used) car since we don't have the money and my husband doesn't have a job so we can't get a loan. So, we are without a family car for ... months??

We have been so blessed, God has truly taken care of us. We are so thankful that my husband and boys were not seriously hurt or killed in the accident. We have a small car that gets great gas mileage and we're very grateful for having it. We just can't go anywhere as a family as it only seats five.

Finally, the boss that wanted my husband fired was demoted and sent packing to another state last week... the new boss (he had worked with my husband before) immediately called my husband and asked if he would be willing to come back and work for them. However, he has to go through the whole hiring process (long story - the hiring people are best friends with the guy that wanted him fired) so we don't know if things will work out there. 

Thanks for reading and for your prayers.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

My dad has been out of a job for a year now, and we are living off retirement too. I will definatly keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## sweetgoats

OH Cinder. My prayers are with you and your family. I know if you hang in there everything will be taken care of. The Lord will take care of you and the family. I sure hope your DH goes into the interview, I do believe that was a sign for the Lord above that things are going in the right direction. I wound not believe that his old boss would NOT let him be hired back.
:hug: Hang in there, and just continue to pray and so will I. ray: ray:


----------



## morganslil1

If yall dont mind say a prayer for my stepdad he had surgery on his arm and shoulder and developed a blood clot so hes is in ICU at the VA hospital.


----------



## goathappy

I'll say a prayer for everybody, may the Lord bless you and help you through your troubles.


----------



## Graffogefarms

Finally, Im back - its been a hectic few months. We had a bad year with the goats, extremely bad, we lost a few adults, a lot of kids, etc. All due to bad feed, etc. Not much can be done. The knackery was full each time I went with baby calves, sheep, but mostly cattle. St. Patricks weekend, there were three trailer loads in front of me with animals, and three behind me, and his yard was full as was the dumpster. I've gotten ill, and not quite over it yet. The animals are improving and I have dried off all who lost kids. (nobody to milk them but me till we get the equipment) Waiting on tax rebate so I can get my equipment. Being ill myself, yet (no rest of mommy) getting better is delayed, 2nd set of antibiotics didnt work so going to go to doc. Anyway, my granpa passed away as well, so it on top of everything else kind of delayed me getting back. Slowly Im getting better, and giving orders to the kids with the aid of a bicycle horn so I don't have to shoult (voice gone about 3 weeks now!) My spirits are slowly lifting. Anyway, prayers for all who are in need now,.


----------



## morganslil1

Me again Ive had a terrible evening I went to town to get some things my daughters need for prom came home my cow was out and I had a fire in my kitchen The fire department came my bottle babies were in a play pen in the living room so they were exposed to alot of smoke and theyve been coughing a bit. My whole house smells horrid Im washing the childrens clothing so they wont smell like smoke at school...I was out in the dark milking. I realized we were blessed but Im so frustrated and angry Ive begged my DH to fix the fence for at least 3 weeks. Around here if anything gets done its my job and Im at my breaking point. Pray for me please.


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh boy it does sound like you need some prayers. 

Lord please be with our friend here, comfort her and shelter her during this trying time, she needs your strength. Help her to be loving towards her family dispite her frustrations and to know that you are there with her every step of the way. Thank you Lord that it seems that damage was minimul. I also pray for the little kids that they will be safe from any perminant damage and that any symptoms they may show can be quickly and easily taken care of. Thank you for your loving care and watch over this family. Give them your peace. Amen


----------



## Bianca

Please pray for the town of Parkersburg, IA and surrounding towns. A mile wide tornado went throught there yesterday evening. 6 people were killed and many others were injured. 400 homes in Parkersburg were damaged. 222 of those were completely destroyed. Its terrifying to realize what nature can do and these people are going to need a lot of help in the coming weeks.


----------



## Crissa

It's a little unusual but I would really appreciate if you guys would pray for our school. We just got in a lawsuit with a man and his two autistic children and have lost almost all of our money. It's to the point that even teachers that said they would never leave have actually chosen to resign. Including my band teacher. I'm literally crying while I type this, my band teacher has helped me through a lot and has given me something to strive for (drum major) and now he's going to leave. There are already over 66 schools looking for more band teachers and we may not have band next year and it will be my senior year! So please pray for my school and I.


----------



## Candy

I ask for prayer ray: I need prayers to help me through this rough spot in my and DH lives. I don't ask for healing, but ask for the strength and attitude to carry our burdins and the ability to care for each other as God wills it. I know that we all have crosses to bear, but lately my cross is getting mighty heavy and I am stumbling. Please pray for us. Thank you,
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz

You are ALWAYS in my prayers Candy, I pray that all works out and your burden lightened, please remember though that it is in God's hands and as long as you have Faith and trust in Him, all will be as it is meant to be. ray: 

Please, Dear God, Send my dear friend a Blessing to help her through this and please make her strong enough to handle this heavy burden..Amen :sun:


----------



## RunAround

ray:


----------



## Dreamchaser

I could use some too. I am very sick with the worst head cold I have had in years. Also why I have been a little ditzy on the posts lately. I had to miss out on two days of good work.  I just feel like crud.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry you are ill......I will pray ...that you feel better soon.... :hug: ray:


----------



## grandmajo

Hi All,

I'd like to ask for prayer for my hubby. He was diagnosed with Stage IV colon cancer in January 2008. He went thru a colon resection w/colostomy installed, liver resection and 12 rounds of chemo. Then he got his colostomy reversed in September 2008 and he's had clear CT scans until this one done in April. He had spots on his spleen all along that showed no activity, in fact his oncologist at one point thought that maybe they weren't cancer at all because it is so rare for CC to travel to the spleen. But we found out on Tuesday that now one is active, and there are 2 new ones. We went yesterday to have a new chemo port installed in his chest, and he starts chemo next Tuesday (his 50th birthday!).

Jonell


----------



## greatcashmeres

Thinking of you both as he begins the fight against this again. Many prayers for him getting well, and much strength for you and others at side, during his treatment. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats

Jonell...I will pray for your husband .. :hug: ...may God take his hand and heal him ....make him healthy again dear Lord....so he can live a happy and healthy life again ....with his wife and family for years to come......Amen ray:


----------



## liz

Prayers sent for the strength and will to full recovery ray:


----------



## goatnutty

Ok this may sound petty but, can yall try and pray for my hand to heal? I dislocated my finger in the hand that I write and play sports with and my next practice is Monday. I can't afford to get kicked off the team and it is making things difficult. Thank you, and I'm sorry to bother you all, Sara


----------



## toth boer goats

Sara...Nothing is ever petty ....when it comes to prayer.....and don't feel that you are a bother....because your not.... ray: 

Ouch... :shocked: that must really hurt dislocating your finger...I will pray for you to have a speedy recovery....so that you can stay on the team.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Cinder

grandmajo - I will praying for you husband, for you and for his doctors as he faces this battle. He IS in God's Hands.

sara - Nothing is ever too petty (like toth boer goat said), we are so happy that you asked for us to pray for you. I will pray that your finger heals quickly and things go well on Monday. Can you tape it and play?


----------



## Candy

ray: My dear friends, both known and unknown, Know that I keep you in my prayers each day and hope that God blesses you with his grace and healing. ray: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## goatnutty

Thanks toth, cinder. I have it taped but it is the hand I throw with and pitch with. So its giving me problems...it actually doesn't hurt that bad after its back in place but it has to be held there.


----------



## toth boer goats

Your welcome sara ...I pray you will mend quickly... :wink: :hug:


----------



## grandmajo

Sara, will add you to our prayer too! Like everyone else said, nothing is ever too petty to ask for prayers!


----------



## goatnutty

Thanks, again. He canceled our next practice so I have an extra day to recover. It's definately gertting better...


----------



## toth boer goats

yahooooooo..... :leap: :leap: :leap: looks like the prayers are working... ray: :hug:


----------



## goatnutty

Yeah, I think they are a big part of it.


----------



## Tyler

Could I ask all y'all to pray for my friends, the Menolds. Mrs. Menold is 3 months pregnant with her first baby, and is having some difficulties which might result in the baby being born early. This, of course, could kill the baby. Please just pray that the Lord's will is done.


----------



## StaceyRosado

sure - how sad, I will pray that dispite the odds the baby can pull through. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats

> Could I ask all y'all to pray for my friends, the Menolds. Mrs. Menold is 3 months pregnant with her first baby, and is having some difficulties which might result in the baby being born early. This, of course, could kill the baby. Please just pray that the Lord's will is done.


 I will pray ray:


----------



## goatnutty

Ok not sure if this is the right place but...could you all pray for my friend Jen. She got married yesterday at 19 and I just want them to be happy for well ever...lol So just pray for there marriage and for them on their honeymoon.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes...... it is the right place :wink: 

I am praying for your friend ...Jen and her new husband... ray: :hug:


----------



## goatnutty

Ok thanks, Jen and Josh are really good together....


----------



## redsticker

Um, I have a bit of a prayer request... We were really excited about getting this house, we already signed papers and then during the inspection found out that the roof is bad. It has to be replaced and will cost $10000-$20000, but they won't come down on the price. It's the perfect house, the perfect location and we've been looking for 3 years. I literally cried because I love it so much.

I guess my prayer is that they come down on the price so we can buy it and repair it, or we find something else we love just as much ... before school starts in the fall.


----------



## sweetgoats

Sure I will pray for that house for you. If the inspector said the roof has to be replaced and they put on the original paper work that it was fine then here in CO they have to fix it before it can be sold or reduse it to get it done. I pray that it will all work out for you. We had a house we wanted so bad and we did not get it but I fell it was because that was not what was in the cards for us. I love my house now. It is not as nice as the other one but I have more land for may goats.


----------



## sweetgoats

Jonell, How is your husband doing? Praying for you and him :wave:


----------



## toth boer goats

> Ok thanks, Jen and Josh are really good together....


 :wink: :hug:



> I guess my prayer is that they come down on the price so we can buy it and repair it, or we find something else we love just as much ... before school starts in the fall.


redsticker....I will pray...... ray: ray: 
sweetgoats....does have a good point there.....and if that isn't the case.... :wink:

Have you tried to put in the contingencies.........for the seller to pay for the repairs of the roof to be included.... if they are asking full price?

Or try to get then to pay half of the cost ......that is another option for contingencies.....unless it is a repo...or bank loaned property ...than I know... they do not allow contingencies..... :hug:


----------



## grandmajo

sweetgoats said:


> Jonell, How is your husband doing? Praying for you and him :wave:


Thanks Lori, we sure do appreciate it! We had a minor set back last week, he got a blood clot near his brand new chemo port, so he spent most of his off-chemo-week in the hospital. But other than that, he's doing pretty good. He just gets frustrated with being tired, lol, I keep telling him to take a nap, he tells me he doesn't want to take a nap, he wants to be outside doing something. This man of mine, the mold was broken when they made him! He's still working full time, other than the time that he's getting his chemo.


----------



## grandmajo

redsticker - praying for your house situation

Tyler - praying for the Menolds 

goatnutty - praying for the newlyweds!


----------



## StaceyRosado

how are things going with the house redsticker? i to do believe they have to either come down in price or fix the roof -- but thats only with my limited knowledge and every state probably has its own laws


----------



## Dreamchaser

My turn again... *takes deep breath*

Okay, where to start? Umm... My husband has told me that we are 6 months behind on our mortgage. Hoping the banks will work with us on it. We can afford it if they can stretch out the 30 year fixed to a 40 year (if that's possible). He's been really uptight lately. That is why he doesn't want me to get any more goats right now. We had a talk. So all "buck hunting" is on hold until we sort things out. Not sure if we will be able to keep the house.

I am struggling with some personal issues. Don't really want to talk about it right now. 

I miss my family who is in Oregon. Don't know what I'm going to do with all the animals if we lose the house. I don't care what hubby says, we are keeping the goats! Luckily, we only have the 2 does, meaning, they are not freshened/have kids. We have lots of other animals though. 

I didn't want to get out of bed this morning. Paperwork came, need to send it back replied. I'm so afraid! Feeling defeated. Feeling like I want to sell everything, pack up the animals and head out.


----------



## toth boer goats

Dreamchaser......I am so sorry ....you are having so many hard times...  ..my heart goes out to you.... :hug: I will pray .....that your lender.... can work something out with you....so you may keep the house........ :hug: ray:


----------



## greatcashmeres

Prayers needed to heal the sadness. 

I have been away from TGS because my mother was ill and passed away last Thursday, May 14th, she was 79. I wanted to post during her illness, but the family and I were spending as much time with her as we could, especially when we knew she would not recover. She had Parkinson's Disease, but more recently developed viral pneumonia, and a bacterial infection that did not respond to antibiotics. My head tells me she's in a better place, but of course the heart still aches. We followed her wishes not to prolong life, and that was right to do, because the Parkinson's itself was very debilitating.

My prayers go out to others as well during their difficult times. I have been thinking of you all and will catch up on posts soon. And, of course, will post when my girls kid-it will be starting soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Oh Dreamchaser thats difficult - I will keep you in my prayers and dont give up hope. 

greatcashmeres - I am so sorry for your loss. Keep remembering fond memories of her when she was whole and well and you adn your family will soon heal. :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser

Thanks Stacy. There is one glimmer of hope. Last night we got a call from Troy's sister who is in the same boat. We actually own that house too, but we put her name on the loan, we were trying to help her out. Long story. Anyway, she hasn't been able to make a payment since September of last year (didn't really know what was going on, didn't really want to know, had our own stuff going on etc.) She called to tell us that they modified the loan for her, so she can keep the house. She doesn't even really have a job, but does odd stuff to make ends meet. So that could be good for us in a way. Not sure if this makes any sense to you. 

Anyway, we are praying that we can keep the house. It's really hard, because you don't know whether to start packing and selling off all your stuff, or just hang in there and wait.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Prayers needed to heal the sadness.
> 
> I have been away from TGS because my mother was ill and passed away last Thursday, May 14th, she was 79. I wanted to post during her illness, but the family and I were spending as much time with her as we could, especially when we knew she would not recover. She had Parkinson's Disease, but more recently developed viral pneumonia, and a bacterial infection that did not respond to antibiotics. My head tells me she's in a better place, but of course the heart still aches. We followed her wishes not to prolong life, and that was right to do, because the Parkinson's itself was very debilitating.
> 
> My prayers go out to others as well during their difficult times. I have been thinking of you all and will catch up on posts soon. And, of course, will post when my girls kid-it will be starting soon.


 I am so sorry for your loss...  ....my heart breaks for you.... it is never easy..............
you are so right Laura.....Your beautiful dear mother ....is in Gods hands now ... in heaven ....with no pain.....she is gleaming up there and I know... she wants you to live your life to the fullest .....Your heart will hurt for a very long time... because you loved her very much.......as Stacey said.....cherish all the happy memories of her.... in your heart....soul and mind........try to push the pain and sad times away......remember the good........you will get through this .....pray and...God will make it easier....... ray: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

> Anyway, we are praying that we can keep the house. It's really hard, because you don't know whether to start packing and selling off all your stuff, or just hang in there and wait.


 Dreamchaser....If Troy's sister can refinance ....you should also ..be able to .....
sit down with the lender she went through..... :wink: They may work out a deal with you to..... :hug: ray:


----------



## nancy d

Dream chaser hang in there...many yrs ago we our home was foreclosed on.
What the bank told us was to stay put until the actual foreclosure papers arrived, which would be hand delivered by the sheriff.
It took almost a year for that to happen. Meantime we were not making any payments.
Prayers for you & your family. You WILL get through this! Hugs.


----------



## Dreamchaser

Thanks everyone. Great Cashmeres, totally understand. My grandfather just passed away this January. I did not get to see him for Christmas, hadn't seen him since the Christmas before. Was going to wait until Late Jan, early Feb to see him on my birthday. He passed 2 weeks before my bithday. I had made new plans to go up early while he was in the hospital, had plane tickets, he was released from the hospital, thought everything was good. He died that night. We were close. Been messed up since then. The pain is still there, and I really have not dealt with it yet. I should, but I have other burdens right now, and am trying to stay strong. *hugs*


----------



## goathappy

I will be praying for everybody ray: ray: 

Okay, I always really hate to ask for prayers, but can you guys pray for my best friend? I mean really pray hard, I don't want to go into details since its not my place to do that, but please just pray for her


----------



## toth boer goats

your so welcome.........Dreamchaser...... :hug:



> Okay, I always really hate to ask for prayers, but can you guys pray for my best friend? I mean really pray hard, I don't want to go into details since its not my place to do that, but please just pray for her


Sarah.....I will definitely pray ...for your friend..... ray: :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres

Thank you Stacey, Pam, Dreamchaser and Sarah. 


Dreamchaser said:


> We were close.


 Same with my mother.
Sarah, I will be praying for your best friend. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thank you Stacey, Pam, Dreamchaser and Sarah.


Your very welcome..Laura :hug:


----------



## goathappy

Thank you for your prayers everybody, my friend is fine :hug:


----------



## Crissa

My grandma could use some prayers from you all, she has a disease that messes up her inner ear and leaves her dizzy a lot, well she had a bad episode today that left her in the hospital because it also made her blood pressure go way up. So please pray for her, I can't lose her yet. ray:


----------



## grandmajo

Crissa, praying for your grandma! I understand, I lost my bio-grandma 3 years ago, and I still miss her.

Dreamchaser, praying for your housing situation. And definitely do as others have suggested, go to the lender and talk to them. They have alot of incentives from the government right now to help people out in your situation.

greatcashmeres - I'm sorry about the loss of your mother. I will pray that the Lord will bring you comfort during this time.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thank you for your prayers everybody, my friend is fine :hug:


Sarah....you are so very welcome....I am glad .....her prayers were answered... and your friend is doing fine........ :hug: ray:



> My grandma could use some prayers from you all, she has a disease that messes up her inner ear and leaves her dizzy a lot, well she had a bad episode today that left her in the hospital because it also made her blood pressure go way up. So please pray for her, I can't lose her yet. ray:


 Crissa....I am praying for your grandma....... ray: :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres

Crissa, saying prayers for your grandma. ray: 

grandmajo, thank you very much and for the prayer of comfort.


----------



## Tyler

I'm working as Key Grip (set construction, etc.) on a film set right now. During a location shot in the woods, I got a bite which caused my ankle to swell up. I can't walk on it. I also strained my neck, and it is pretty tender right now. Could I ask y'all to pray that I would have a quick recovery so I can get back to working my job. Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats

I sure will...Tyler........I am so sorry ...you are hurt and in pain.......  .....prayers are heading your way......I pray that you get better really soon........... :hug: ray:


----------



## RowdyKidz

ray:


----------



## Tyler

I rested all day with my leg above (elevation wise) my heart, and the swelling has gone down noticeably. Thanks for praying!


----------



## toth boer goats

Your so welcome Tyler......  .....so happy our prayers helped..... :hug: ray:


----------



## greatcashmeres

Tyler, prayers for your continued recovery. ray:


----------



## RowdyKidz

Sorry to be a bother but I am really in need of prayers. My grandfather, who lets me keep my goats at his house, just had a mini stroke today. There's not much I know, at this time.

As well as my grandmother, who's strruggling with an illness.

I really couldn't take it if we lost my grandfather. He and I are very close. 

If you all could keep us in your thoughts and prayers it would be greatly appreciated. I honestly don't know what I'd do without my grandfather. I'm just praying that he'll go back to 100% after this.


----------



## Tyler

ray:


----------



## sweetgoats

I will be praying for you all. ray: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats

How scary...  ...I will pray.... :hug: ray:


----------



## grandmajo

Tara, praying for your grandfather, grandmother and your whole family!!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz

Thank you all so much! Grandad is now home and recovering quickly. Thanks VERY much! :grouphug:


----------



## Cinder

Oh, what a summer... I could really use some prayers for some minor things (nobody's dying) that are just kinda adding up:

1) My 18 yr. old son was playing football at the park with friends this week and injured his knee... he has a torn ACL and possibly meniscus damage. He has to have surgery... if it's just the ACL he can probably wait to have surgery for a little while. If there is meniscus damage he will need surgery right away. The kicker.... he leaves for his freshman year of college next Wednesday! He had an MRI yesterday and we find out the results on Monday. Please pray that it will not be so serious that he needs the surgery immediately. Hopefully he can wait until fall break or even Thanksgiving to have it. It's going to be a huge challenge for him to start college, on crutches, not knowing anyone (except his big brother who's a Sophomore there this year)... walking across campus quickly to get from class to class.

2) We've been looking for a German Shepherd puppy for months.. I wanted to make sure we got one from a good, honest, responsible breeder. I finally found exactly what we were looking for and brought a wonderful female puppy home a week ago. We had her vet checked three days after getting her and she has a serious heart murmur. (A 5 on a 1-6 scale with 6 being the worst.) The breeder has gone above and beyond and we've worked out a future replacement for her; she says she's not had a puppy with this before and I believe her. I've taken her back to the breeder but our family was already attached to her.. she was great but doesn't have a long future; possibly even with surgery which our vet didn't think would give her much chance either. 

3) Financial 

4) I injured my back months ago and have a torn disk and herniated disk. It's really made day to day life more frustrating and it's constant pain. It's not getting better... the doctor is talking surgery.... I DO NOT want to have back surgery but I can't live with this pain.


----------



## Shantarskiye

I would appreciate prayers also, as I have the flu. Maybe the H1N1 flu….I really don’t know.


----------



## StaceyRosado

ray: :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats

I will pray for everyone as well...... ray: :grouphug:


----------



## farmergal

ray: :grouphug:


----------



## greatcashmeres

Prayer request for my FIL, Ernie, he is having a pacemaker put in today/Thursday. Such a common procedure now, but I think he is a little nervous because he's 82. ray:


----------



## sweetgoats

Laura, I sure will pray for your FIL. I will pray that the lord will comfort him in this time, and be with the rest of the family.


----------



## greatcashmeres

Thank you Lori. FIL went in at 7:30 am expected to be 1 1/2 hour procedure, so waiting for update from DH.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Prayer request for my FIL, Ernie, he is having a pacemaker put in today/Thursday. Such a common procedure now, but I think he is a little nervous because he's 82. ray:


 Prayers coming your way... :hug: ray: 
My FIL is also in jeopardy.....  I know how you feel....
I last night... was so upset about my FIL ..that I couldn't find this prayer Thread....
so I just made... a new post... :sigh:


----------



## greatcashmeres

Thank you Pam. My FIL came out of his procedure at 9:30 am and spent quite a bit of time in the recovery. They don't let family in recovery, so DH saw him later. FIL feels like there is a difference in how he feels, and he is doing good. BIL was visiting when DH called to check on him tonight. FIL should be released Friday.


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh glad he made it through the procedure alright


----------



## greatcashmeres

Thank you Stacey. Site of procedure was a little :shocked: with brusing and swelling, but that's short term, so as long as he does well long term that's most important. Some tunnel vision too, that throws him off a bit, but we're telling him to go slow.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thank you Pam. My FIL came out of his procedure at 9:30 am and spent quite a bit of time in the recovery. They don't let family in recovery, so DH saw him later. FIL feels like there is a difference in how he feels, and he is doing good. BIL was visiting when DH called to check on him tonight. FIL should be released Friday.


 You welcome.... :hug: Glad he is doing OK.... still going to continue to pray for him... ray:


----------



## Epona142

Please pray for me and my family. We may lose everything we have worked so hard for because of the mistakes of others.

I don't really want to explain too much right now, but we are quite possibly going to lose our home, and with it, everything else. I won't know more or what's going to happen until tomorrow when I can talk to some people.


----------



## goatnutty

I'm so sorry prayers sent your way....hope it all works out :hugs:


----------



## StaceyRosado

Kristina thats terrible - heart wrenching! Will bring this before the throne of God ray: and ask for a good resolution


----------



## greatcashmeres

ray: for you and your family.


----------



## farmergal

ray: for you and your family... and a :hug: for you too...


----------



## Epona142

Thank you, it is very appreciated. There is a faint glimmer of hope, but I still will not know anything more until tomorrow.


----------



## sweetgoats

I sure will be praying that the lord will provide and take care of you. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats

I will definitely pray... for you and your family.... may God take your hands and lead the way... :hug: ray:


----------



## Epona142

Thank you all. The problem is being taken care of, and no worries. Your prayers were heard and appreciated.


----------



## goatnutty

Your welcome glad to here it is being taken care of


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so happy.... for you.. :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado

WONDERFUL God is good


----------



## sweetgoats

WOW the lord sure listens doesn't he? 

Praise the Lord for all he does.


----------



## toth boer goats

Amen... ray: :greengrin:


----------



## Tyler

Something has happened to my grandmother – not quite sure what, yet – but she isn't responding at all.

*edit* She fainted, and isn't able to breath on her own.


----------



## Tyler

We just found out that my Grandmama has gone home to be with the Lord.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so very sorry... for your loss... it is never easy  ......my heart and prayers go out to you and the family.... :hug:


----------



## farmgirl1

My grandmothers best friend has just passed from cancer on May 3rd (I think) She was doing fine until her last checkup. It spread throughout her whole body. I was crying my eyes out when I heard, she has been fighting this horrible disease for a long time. I am happy she doesn't have to deal with the pain anymore. My grandmother is devestated. She will be missed by my family and hers and everyone who has ever known her. RIP Maria.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am sorry for your loss...prayers are sent out to you and the family.... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats

Tyler said:


> We just found out that my Grandmama has gone home to be with the Lord.


 I am so sorry. I know it is hard, but she is in a much better place and you will see her soon. :hug:


farmgirl1 said:


> My grandmothers best friend has just passed from cancer on May 3rd (I think) She was doing fine until her last checkup. It spread throughout her whole body. I was crying my eyes out when I heard, she has been fighting this horrible disease for a long time. I am happy she doesn't have to deal with the pain anymore. My grandmother is devestated. She will be missed by my family and hers and everyone who has ever known her. RIP Maria.


 Praise the lord that she is no longer in pain. That is how you have to look at it hun. Just be there for your Grandmother, she needs you now more then ever.


----------



## mrs. lam

:hug: ray:


----------



## greatcashmeres

My sympathies to you both Tyler and Bree. ray:


----------



## Whisper

I will keep you and everyone else at the Goat Spot in my prayers always. I have never been on a forum where there are so many helpful, caring people. May God Bless you all and answer all your prayers.


----------



## Bebop

Please pray for us... The military is only getting paid half their pay and we're probably not going to get paid the 1st. We have A LOT of bills to pay along with groceries, gas, diapers, and feed and we've been through lean times before, but not to the point of not even getting paid.

Just need prayers that everyone will understand and not shut anything off or kick us out, and hopefully the government will figure it out and we'll get paid soon so we can finally see family for a holiday.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am praying for you and your family....I am sorry.. they did that to you...  :hug: ray:


----------



## mrs. lam

Praying for you Beebop. If we can help in anyway along with prayer, please let us know. Thank huby for serving. :hug: ray: 

Gina


----------



## DebMc

Prayers and positive thoughts for my son, please. ray: He's been in the hospital almost 2 weeks and still no answers. He has a rare genetic disorder but that wouldn't begin to explain the medical problems we're dealing with. It's like his brain is dying now and he's trapped...it's so, so sad. 

Deb Mc


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Oh Deb my prayers are with you and your son! ray: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers being sent that way...may God give to you all an answer and heal him....praying for a full recovery..... :hug: ray:


----------



## DebMc

Thanks, guys! I'd be happy w/stabilization and some quality of life as far as recovery goes. It's so hard watching a child suffer and deteriorate. I tell 'ya, it rips your heart out each and every day. 

Deb Mc


----------



## mnspinner

I lost a friend to cancer last year and now a very close friend is going through it. It's particularly devastating for those who are still young with much life that should still be ahead of them. And for their families. All are in my prayers.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is so sad to hear...  Prayers sent that way..... :hug: ray:


----------



## milkmaid

Prayers for your friend and all their loved ones. ray:


----------



## mrs. lam

ray: :hug:


----------



## BlueMoonSpot

Please pray for my best friend, her mom, and their two horses who were in an auto accident on Thursday. They were on their way home from a trail ride when they got sideswiped into a guard rail. My friend and her mom are sore but otherwise fine...it's the horses I'm still worried about. They have numerous cuts, punctures, lacerations, and swelling on their faces. One of the mares had to get stitches on her face and to fix a split on the top of her ear. They both are obviously sore on their bodies from the impact of hitting the inside of the trailer. Overall, they seem ok but really sore.

The vets are going to do blood tests in 10 days to verify that the horses don't have signs of internal bleeding, since their levels were a bit low when they checked at the clinic. Please pray that the horses are ok and that they won't colic from the stress. Also pray that their injuries will heal up nicely...and that my friend's mare won't lose the tip of her ear.


----------



## milkmaid

Prayers. I'm glad your friend and her mom are okay.


----------



## toth boer goats

BlueMoonSpot said:


> Please pray for my best friend, her mom, and their two horses who were in an auto accident on Thursday. They were on their way home from a trail ride when they got sideswiped into a guard rail. My friend and her mom are sore but otherwise fine...it's the horses I'm still worried about. They have numerous cuts, punctures, lacerations, and swelling on their faces. One of the mares had to get stitches on her face and to fix a split on the top of her ear. They both are obviously sore on their bodies from the impact of hitting the inside of the trailer. Overall, they seem ok but really sore.
> 
> The vets are going to do blood tests in 10 days to verify that the horses don't have signs of internal bleeding, since their levels were a bit low when they checked at the clinic. Please pray that the horses are ok and that they won't colic from the stress. Also pray that their injuries will heal up nicely...and that my friend's mare won't lose the tip of her ear.


 Prayers sent


----------



## BlueMoonSpot

Thanks. =)

I saw the horses again a few days ago...they are ok but still very swollen. Some more lumps have come up in the last few days. I think the vet is coming out to check on them. I'm going to call my friend tomorrow and see how things are going.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Could everyone say a little prayer for my family today as we travel from Kansas to California? Thanks!


----------



## milkmaid

Wow! Long journey! I am praying.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

Thinking about you and sending good karma!


----------



## ksalvagno

Prayers sent!


----------



## Texas.girl

Pam B said:


> He is also interested in doing web-site design. Although he is very talented at both those things he doesn't have any sort of certification to prove that he knows what he's doing so finding someone who will hire him is very difficult.
> 
> I need a web site done and want to do it myself but have had trouble finding the time to learn and do it. I own Dreamweaver. What does your son use and how much does he charge?
> 
> He's gone to the temp agencies and done all their clerical testing, but they have never called him with a job. I keep telling him that he needs to call and harass them once a week to find out where they are going to place him the next week, but he never does it. :roll:


A friend of mine worked for a temp agency for over a year and one of those temp jobs eventually turned into a full time job.

Is your son just lazy or is this entire job thing just depressing him? I know it can be tough but being homeless is even tougher. What is really sad is I just saw on the San Antonio news how many are hiring. The news story even said employers are advertising on Craigs List. No matter if he eventually finds a job that makes him leave MI or not, he must take action by networking and doing whatever possible. Since he can do web sites he needs to get a Facebook page (or something) and start advertising his abilities. It does not matter where one lives to do a web site and if he can point folks to sites he has actually done, will that is great advertising.

I suggest Facebook because one young man just opened a shop in the nearest small town to me doing leather work. He is advertising on his facebook page. He already has enough orders to keep him busy tell Dec.


----------



## TiffofMo

I need prayer for my family. We have lost 3 pepole in our family in the last month. My Aunt she went suddenly we found her dead in her house then my Uncle died of cancer we just found out he had it then he died 3 weeks later then my cousins brother in law died of a broken neck. when he fliped his atv.. Know On top of top of that My sister has been having stomach issues and went in for testing and found out something is really wrong possobily cancer they want her to come in asap for further testing .So i would appreciate it if you can keep us into your prayers at night please. My poor mom is at wits end she cant take another tragedy. First his sister then her brother in law know her daughter is sick.


----------



## Texas.girl

Tiffany, my heart goes out to you. So sorry to hear of so many losses at once. I will pray for you.


----------



## LJH

Prayers going up & :grouphug: coming at you all. So sorry you're going through all this heartache.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Wish I'd know about this thread sooner. Prayers sent to everyone.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Prayers for you and yours


----------



## ThreeHavens

Edit: wow, didn't realize it was so old! 

I've been battling fairly severe anxiety for the past few years. If you guys could pray that I continue to calm down and stay on top of it, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno

This thread is from 2012. So almost all the requests are pretty old.

Will pray for you Danielle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Prayers from here Danielle :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Prayers from here too Danielle :hug:


----------



## Ranger1

ThreeHavens said:


> Edit: wow, didn't realize it was so old!
> 
> I've been battling fairly severe anxiety for the past few years. If you guys could pray that I continue to calm down and stay on top of it, that would be much appreciated.


Have you tried taking Vitamin B Comlex vitamins? That's one of the things my doctor put me on and it really helps. When I forget to take it, I sure can tell. Also, EO's are really good as well.

I'll be praying for you too.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Ranger1 said:


> Have you tried taking Vitamin B Comlex vitamins? That's one of the things my doctor put me on and it really helps. When I forget to take it, I sure can tell. Also, EO's are really good as well.
> 
> I'll be praying for you too.


Hey I'm game! ATM I'm taking Dr Christopher's Relax-Eze ... it's an herbal mix and it helps tons, but doesn't catch all of the attacks.


----------



## carrotsnranch

I would love some prayers for my entire family. A year or so ago my Uncle whom was suffering from addiction passed away. Now my uncle is suffering from the same problem, and is in the hospital, and will hopefully be well enough to go to Rehab soon. Quite scary and definitely upsetting would love prayers for peace. Also, my dad is the only brother left that hasn’t gone to hospital or rehab which is scary that both have fallen into this pit of addiction so prayers for my dad as well.


----------



## lhorning

I will pray @carrotsnranch This is so hard for both the person struggling and their family. I have lost multiple people in my life to drug and alcohol addiction. Prayer is the single most important thing you can do for them. Hugs! Praying right now!


----------



## carrotsnranch

lhorning said:


> I will pray @carrotsnranch This is so hard for both the person struggling and their family. I have lost multiple people in my life to drug and alcohol addiction. Prayer is the single most important thing you can do for them. Hugs! Praying right now!


Thank you lots


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent.


----------



## MadCatX

Lost one of my cousins to addiction, yall are in our prayers.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Count me in. My elderly mother has been "self medicating" with beer and wine - and the fall out has been quite difficult and painful. I will be praying for your dad and uncle (and the rest of the fam), @carrotsnranch


----------



## carrotsnranch

groovyoldlady said:


> Count me in. My elderly mother has been "self medicating" with beer and wine - and the fall out has been quite difficult and painful. I will be praying for your dad and uncle (and the rest of the fam), @carrotsnranch


Oh thank you thank you!! I will definitely keep yall in my prayers as well <3


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent.


----------



## The Goat

Please pray for my dog Hero








He has a lump on his throat and The vets don’t know what it is yet


----------



## happybleats

Poor Hero. Prayers they figure it out and come up with a good plan of action. 

((Hugs))


----------



## The Goat

happybleats said:


> Poor Hero. Prayers they figure it out and come up with a good plan of action.
> 
> ((Hugs))


Thank you for praying for him


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bless his heart. Keep us posted how he is. Sending prayers!


----------



## The Goat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Bless his heart. Keep us posted how he is. Sending prayers!


I will thank you for praying for him


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent 🙏


----------



## The Goat

toth boer goats said:


> Prayers sent


Thank you so much


----------



## The Goat

Guys thank you so much for praying for him today I woke up and I saw the lump has decreased in size by allot 


The first photo is from yesterday and the second won is today
View attachment 232204

View attachment 232205


----------



## The Goat

carrotsnranch said:


> I would love some prayers for my entire family. A year or so ago my Uncle whom was suffering from addiction passed away. Now my uncle is suffering from the same problem, and is in the hospital, and will hopefully be well enough to go to Rehab soon. Quite scary and definitely upsetting would love prayers for peace. Also, my dad is the only brother left that hasn’t gone to hospital or rehab which is scary that both have fallen into this pit of addiction so prayers for my dad as well.


Prayers sent


----------



## toth boer goats

Anytime 🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We have a member having Surgery today. Im asking for ALL YOUR PRAYERS for her. She has helped so many of us. Im asking for an ARMY of Gods Angels to be with her surgical team and Prayers over her. Jessica84! Thankyou.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Praying for Jessica, her family, doctors, and that she has a speedy recovery!! 🙏💜


----------



## Goatastic43

Pray as well!


----------



## The Goat

I’m praying now it’s up to god and I know he’s got this one


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She is out of surgery and doing GREAT! on her way home to recover. Thankyou soooo much!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay! Prayers for an easy recovery 🙏


----------



## The Goat

Moers kiko boars said:


> She is out of surgery and doing GREAT! on her way home to recover. Thankyou soooo much!


Thank you for telling us and that’s great news


----------



## The Goat

Moers kiko boars said:


> She is out of surgery and doing GREAT! on her way home to recover. Thankyou soooo much!


Praying for her recovery


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY, praying she feels better soon and has a quick recovery. 🙏 

Thanks for the update. 🤗


----------



## happybleats

@DDFN reminded us in Goat Rock post that we are family. Yes we live in different corners but we have always been there for each other in our own ways.

Please pray for my husband. He has been diagnosed with stage 4 prostate cancer which has spread to his bones. He's a very stubborn hard working man and refused to slow down and acknowledge something was wrong. Justified every ache and pain. Until it it was unbearable. He's now been hospitalized for a week. We are hopful and praying he will get into MD Anderson oncology hospital in Houston. We are told this cancer is very treatable...so we are all holding onto that hope. His spirit is up and down but over all he's hanging in there. Keep my kiddos in prayer as well. This is hard on them all. Our oldest daughter and grandkids are flying in Monday from Alaska. We have gotten great advice and encouragement from people who have gone through this so we are going in this with some bit of education and hope ...

Thank you


----------



## Boers4ever

[mention]happybleats [/mention] we are praying for your husband and family. Hold on to hope. We will be here for you when you need us.


----------



## DDFN

happybleats said:


> @DDFN reminded us in Goat Rock post that we are family. Yes we live in different corners but we have always been there for each other in our own ways.
> 
> Please pray for my husband. He has been diagnosed with stage 4 prostate cancer which has spread to his bones. He's a very stubborn hard working man and refused to slow down and acknowledge something was wrong. Justified every ache and pain. Until it it was unbearable. He's now been hospitalized for a week. We are hopful and praying he will get into MD Anderson oncology hospital in Houston. We are told this cancer is very treatable...so we are all holding onto that hope. His spirit is up and down but over all he's hanging in there. Keep my kiddos in prayer as well. This is hard on them all. Our oldest daughter and grandkids are flying in Monday from Alaska. We have gotten great advice and encouragement from people who have gone through this so we are going in this with some bit of education and hope ...
> 
> Thank you


I am always here for you all! I have added him and your whole family to my prayer list. Cancer is no fun and a hard struggle. Men are so common at trying to push along and ignore things. I am so grateful that he did go and get checked out. Please let us know if you need anything. We may be far apart but so close at heart. Love you all dearly and praying hard!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Sending prayers of recovery, healing, and strength for your family @happybleats . ❤ 🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Definately sending prayers! 🛐For you also! We are here if you need to vent, scream, cry ,or tell us good things too! Keep your Faith! We are here, sending love and healing prayers! 💜✝


----------



## ksalvagno

Absolutely praying for you and your family.


----------



## Goatastic43

Sending lots of prayers for him, you and your family, Cathy! Also praying for a speedy recovery and that he can get to Houston.


----------



## toth boer goats

We are indeed family. 🤗 

Prayers sent to him, you, your family and friends. Prayer in large numbers, is strong and can be indeed answered. 🙏


----------



## happybleats

MD Anderson, top cancer treatment hospital in the country called the hospital my husband is in..asking for medical report..so they are at least looking at him!!! 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m so glad they are looking at him. Praying for him and your entire family!


----------



## ksalvagno

Great news!


----------



## Penguingirl

You know I will be praying.
God is the ultimate physician
and can heal all. Just believe
Have faith. I'm so sorry.
I'm a 5x cancer survivor. Just let us all pray for you and family. 🙏 🙏 🙏 💚 😘


----------



## Penguingirl

I am always here for you. I hope you know that.💚😘


----------



## Boer Mama

Adding my prayers for your husband, the dr’s treating him, and you and your family to endure the update and downs 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## BloomfieldM

I’m glad it’s very treatable. They have made amazing discoveries in treating cancer. Sending positive thoughts your way and to your medical team.


----------



## DDFN

Good to hear. I hope they take him on. Praying hard. Just stay as positive as you can, I know it's hard but positive energy is more healing than negative.


----------



## Jessica84

Yes we are definitely family here and we all are here for you.
That is awesome news though! You have lots of prayers from me :hugs:


----------



## Penguingirl

Yes we are family. Strong, loving and caring. 💚 😘


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Still praying for & your family, and all my TGS family. Thankyou for the GREAT NEWS! ✝💜🛐


----------



## Penguingirl

A million hugs and prayers this morning. 🙏 🙏 🙏 💚 💚 💚 😘😘😘😘


----------



## toth boer goats

More prayers sent. 🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Have you heard anything yet? We are here for you. We all care!


----------



## happybleats

MD Anderson was suppose to call yesterday to make an appointment. They did not call 🤨 
Hub is home while we wait. Trying to manage his pain has been a. Challenge but he's happier at home.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## ksalvagno

No matter what, you are better at home.


----------



## happybleats

Yes..hes much happier at home


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Home is the best place to actually get some rest. Im sure you are making him more comfy than any place else!


----------



## Penguingirl

I could never wait to get home.
Home is the best. Prayers 🙏🙏🙏💚💚💚


----------



## Jessica84

I hope they are on the phone with you early Monday morning. 
I don’t blame him, home is so much better then the hospital. Did they give you some pain meds?


----------



## happybleats

Yes..he has pain meds. Helps some


----------



## Penguingirl

So sorry your all going through this. 🙏 🙏 🙏 💚 💚 💚 😘 😘 😘


----------



## toth boer goats

I do agree, home is best. 

When my husband was in the hospital, he had a hard time sleeping. 
You don’t get the rest you need for healing. He would finally fall asleep then the nurse would wake him up.

Home is where the heart is for sure. 🙏


----------



## happybleats

My husband was getting weaker and weaker. MD Anderson couldnt see him until December. No way we were waiting that long. We loaded him up and drove him to ER at Baylor in Fort worth. Brought all his papers from the hospital who diagnosed him.
dr here said paper work said cancer had spread from prostate to both femur, upper arm bones, a few ribs, a spot on the spine, both hips and pelvis. 😞. No wonder he hurts so much. They are admitting him for more tests and to start treatment. Thank you all for your prayers. It's amazing how much strength it gives.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh no. I’m so sorry to hear this. I can’t imagine the pain he was feeling and what you all are going through now. Sending a renewed wave of prayers for your husband and you and your family.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sending you both prayers. So glad he is in a hospital recieving some care. Bless your heart! We are here for you. Please keep us informed. 🛐✝


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Sending prayers for you and yours for strength and recovery 🧡 we are here for you!


----------



## Boer Mama

Praying for them to have successful treatment and your husband to have the strength to withstand the treatment and recover completely 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## ksalvagno

Praying for you both.


----------



## Penguingirl

Cathy I'm so sorry. You know if there is anything I can do don't hesitate to ask. I will continue to pray for the family. I have others praying for you too.
If you have questions the Drs won't answer ask me I may know been there done that 5x
I'm still here. 😘 😘😘😘😘🙏🙏🙏🙏💚💚💚💚💞


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow, that must be tremendously painful. I am sorry to hear he is so sick,
hope he receives treatment soon.

Prayers sent, we are here for you and him. 🤗 🙏


----------



## KY Goat Girl

happybleats said:


> My husband was getting weaker and weaker. MD Anderson couldnt see him until December. No way we were waiting that long. We loaded him up and drove him to ER at Baylor in Fort worth. Brought all his papers from the hospital who diagnosed him.
> dr here said paper work said cancer had spread from prostate to both femur, upper arm bones, a few ribs, a spot on the spine, both hips and pelvis. . No wonder he hurts so much. They are admitting him for more tests and to start treatment. Thank you all for your prayers. It's amazing how much strength it gives.


How awful  Praying for you, him, and your family  When my dad had cancer a few years ago, we still lived in TX and he used Texas Oncology I believe. His wasn’t as bad as your husband’s though.


----------



## BloomfieldM

Sending positive thoughts and hope to you, your husband and the medical team taking care of him.


----------



## happybleats

Update on Hubs. And his cancer treatment 

It's been a crazy run. Two long hospital stays and then sent home to wait..again, for treatment plan. We got tired of waiting and called an oncologist recommended to us.we called and they got him in the next day!! We brought a boatload of records and he started treatment that day!! Dr said radiation would not be possible as the cancer is too far spread. Just not practical but there are two areas in his spine that radiation could help. So we were sent to another Dr to see about that..(same office) and that Dr did agree..so Thursday he goes in for that treatment. Tuesday he goes in for his first shot of testosterone blocker stuff (apparently this cancer feeds off testosterone) he's on several oral medications. He's feeling better and walking more without a walker. It's busy busy..all appointments are 2 hours away...we had three last week and 2 this week. Then we hope it slows down as the wait begins to see how treatment works. 
Thanks everyone for your prayers!!!


----------



## BloomfieldM

happybleats said:


> Update on Hubs. And his cancer treatment
> 
> It's been a crazy run. Two long hospital stays and then sent home to wait..again, for treatment plan. We got tired of waiting and called an oncologist recommended to us.we called and they got him in the next day!! We brought a boatload of records and he started treatment that day!! Dr said radiation would not be possible as the cancer is too far spread. Just not practical but there are two areas in his spine that radiation could help. So we were sent to another Dr to see about that..(same office) and that Dr did agree..so Thursday he goes in for that treatment. Tuesday he goes in for his first shot of testosterone blocker stuff (apparently this cancer feeds off testosterone) he's on several oral medications. He's feeling better and walking more without a walker. It's busy busy..all appointments are 2 hours away...we had three last week and 2 this week. Then we hope it slows down as the wait begins to see how treatment works.
> Thanks everyone for your prayers!!!


I’m sorry it’s been so difficult to get a treatment plan. I hope things get better going forward! Continuing to send positive thoughts your way!


----------



## ksalvagno

Continued prayers!


----------



## Boer Mama

I’m glad you guys called the recommended dr rather than wait! That is great that things are now in a treatment stage rather than waiting.
Will keep sending up prayers 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗 🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars

🛐✝❤


----------



## FizzyGoats

Wow, I seriously don’t know how you’re doing it all right now. I hope your husband’s pain gets managed better and better. So grateful you called the recommended doc. Now things are finally moving. Your husband, you, and your family are in our prayers!


----------



## happybleats

Thank you everyone. I tell yah..I see God working in every corner er of this. We are no longer scared of the diagnosis..we just need to figure out a new normal.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Continuing prayers 🧡


----------



## NigerianNewbie

happybleats said:


> Thank you everyone. I tell yah..I see God working in every corner er of this. We are no longer scared of the diagnosis..we just need to figure out a new normal.


This is an incredibly brave approach to accept what can't be changed and make the most of each day as it unfolds. Prayers for you and yours with virtual hugs all around.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗🙏


----------



## happybleats

Hubs had radiation treatment yesterday and all went well. His Dr feels one treatment should all be what's needed. 🤞
With that and medication they offer him hope that cancer will decrease. They said it's not curable..but is treatable, meaning the medication treatment will be for life to keep it at bay. So now we work on gaining his strength and muscle back and find our new normal in life. Thank you everyone for your prayers. We have been through some tough stuff..but this is by far the hardest.


----------



## Penguingirl

That's great news. I will continue to pray for you all. 💚 💚 ✝✝🙏🙏


----------



## ksalvagno

Great news! Continued prayers.


----------



## Boer Mama

Great news- we will keep the prayers going up ❤


----------



## DDFN

happybleats said:


> My husband was getting weaker and weaker. MD Anderson couldnt see him until December. No way we were waiting that long. We loaded him up and drove him to ER at Baylor in Fort worth. Brought all his papers from the hospital who diagnosed him.
> dr here said paper work said cancer had spread from prostate to both femur, upper arm bones, a few ribs, a spot on the spine, both hips and pelvis. 😞. No wonder he hurts so much. They are admitting him for more tests and to start treatment. Thank you all for your prayers. It's amazing how much strength it gives.


Oh no I am so sorry to hear this. I am not sure how I missed the updates and working through the thread updates now. I have still been praying for you all.

So glad he was able to get through treatment. Still praying hard for you all and the new normal.


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏


----------

